# Sortie de Touch-Retouch 2.0 dans quelques jours :)



## TouchRetouch (11 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour 

J'en profite pour vous annoncer la sortie d'ici quelques jours de Touch-Retouch 2.0 (stable), qui contient bon nombre d'améliorations dont une visionneuse 1:1, un tampon de duplication, le partage directe sur Facebook, Twitter, Picasa, envoi par email, un indicateur de déplacement du doigt, Aide en français, Exif, etc... .

VOICI LA VIDEO  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PcOuqkst9Y

Une version béta est disponible pour les admin en échange de leur UDID
Pendant ce temps la version 1.0.3 est disponible dans l'appstore dans la catégorie photographie.

Tous vôs commentaires sont les bienvenus, merci pour vôtre attention


----------

